# Only at home deepthroat



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Really?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

$30 on line...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The buyer deserves what they get.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DIZ said:


> Really?


The owner of the company came on the Ridgid Forum offering free samples. The piece is code approved and built to really high standards. I just could not figure out when anyone would want to install one.

Mark


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> The owner of the company came on the Ridgid Forum offering free samples. The piece is code approved and built to really high standards. I just could not figure out when anyone would want to install one.
> 
> Mark


All I see is a thing for hair to get hung up on, thus creating a place for other debris to hang out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good find, I just ordered a case. :no:


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

I almost posted that a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't believe it when I saw that! :laughing: If that isn't THE single most ridiculous contraption in the history of plumbing, I don't know what is. Aside from that, I was wondering how long that transparent plastic will remain transparent with everybody in the house spitting into it twice a day.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Traps in IL cannot have movable parts.. 

I wonder if they attempted approval in IL?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't they know -won't work without a gerbil and that's not included


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Traps in IL cannot have movable parts..
> 
> I wonder if they attempted approval in IL?



Here in WI its that the trap cant have movable parts to maintain the trap seal, I dont think they really address waterwheels in the trap although they might nab it on not being self scouring


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does the code read that way? Or does it read something like "traps utilizing moving parts to maintain trap seal shall be prohibited"



ILPlumber said:


> Traps in IL cannot have movable parts..
> 
> I wonder if they attempted approval in IL?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gimmick.

Of all the lavs and kitchen drains I've cleans over the years, the percentage of those plugged in the trap is very low- almost nonexistent.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

:laughing: thats all I can say about it.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

kentucky plumbing code as follows Traps ,prohibited, A trap which dedends upon the action of a movable part or concealed interior partion for its seal shall not be used. water seal A fixture trap shall have a water seal not less than 2 inches nor more than 4 inches. Traps shall be full bore, smooth interior water way. and it shall be self cleaning and on and on but you get the picture. nice try though.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Does the code read that way? Or does it read something like "traps utilizing moving parts to maintain trap seal shall be prohibited"


 
Nope just a general statement:

"Type of Traps. Traps shall have a uniform and smooth interior, and shall have no partitions or movable parts."


----------



## TopDog (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't see any plumber worth his salt installing that thing. 

And we all know how homeowners feel about plumbing code. Coming to a home in Illinois soon. :laughing:


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

Traps in Wisconsin and Illinois cannot have movable parts.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Gimmick.
> 
> Of all the lavs and kitchen drains I've cleans over the years, the percentage of those plugged in the trap is very low- almost nonexistent.


Exactly! I've never observed one in the wild but when I do you can be certain that the conversation will be something like this:

"It costs how much!?" "Yes ma'am, it's ***.00. Ordinarily to clear this line it would cost ***.00 but my cable will not pass through this specialty trap and so I will be forced to remove it, which will necessitate me taking further measures to make sure the contents of the trap and drain do not end up all over the inside of your vanity cabinet, and then reinstall your trap, all this simply to access the line. Also, unlike a standard p-trap, plastic or metal, this mechanical wheel catches virtually every piece of hair that enters the drain, the hair catches soap, toothpaste, shave cream, make up, and every thing else, so although this looked like a good idea in the box store, it really is a very bad idea. The price quoted did not include a new p-trap. If you wish, I can replace the p-trap with something much more reliable and far less problematic for ***.00"


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

worst thing is someone is a millionaire because of that


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What a joke. Who in their right mind would throw good money away on such a thing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Exactly! I've never observed one in the wild but when I do you can be certain that the conversation will be something like this:
> 
> "It costs how much!?" "Yes ma'am, it's ***.00. Ordinarily to clear this line it would cost ***.00 but my cable will not pass through this specialty trap and so I will be forced to remove it, which will necessitate me taking further measures to make sure the contents of the trap and drain do not end up all over the inside of your vanity cabinet, and then reinstall your trap, all this simply to access the line. Also, unlike a standard p-trap, plastic or metal, this mechanical wheel catches virtually every piece of hair that enters the drain, the hair catches soap, toothpaste, shave cream, make up, and every thing else, so although this looked like a good idea in the box store, it really is a very bad idea. The price quoted did not include a new p-trap. If you wish, I can replace the p-trap with something much more reliable and far less problematic for ***.00"





Colgar said:


> Gimmick.
> 
> Of all the lavs and kitchen drains I've cleans over the years, the percentage of those plugged in the trap is very low- almost nonexistent.


I do recall this summer a client called with her upstairs lav flooding. The A/C condensate was tied in to it and they never used this lav, it was all gunked up with condensate goop. That was the only one I can recall though that was actually stopped up in the trap itself.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> and then reinstall your trap, all this simply to access the line.


I knew C/O's were a waste of time and $.....you guys always snake through the trap dont ya


----------

